# Are you a dedicated photographer?



## invisible (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2012)

Those are strange footprints in the foreground - those odd three circle points that repeat over and over. 

Also I didn't think your camera had a colour setting?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

bunny tracks! I'm not that dedicated


----------



## invisible (Mar 8, 2012)

Overread said:


> Those are strange footprints in the foreground -  those odd three circle points that repeat over and over.


Yes, they are... and I have no clue what they were...  too big to be a fox and even a timberwolf... not too deep either... and  the pattern in threes is curious to say the least...



Overread said:


> Also I didn't think your camera had a colour  setting? ;-)


It doesn't. The colour was all added in  post ;-)



Trever1t said:


> bunny tracks!


No, Manitoba bunnies are way bigger than that


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

Damn, and I thought moving around a few lights in the studio is a lot of work =)


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

Baby bunny tracks!


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 8, 2012)

I've done photography when it felt like -25C-30C here in Toronto. Would I go to the coldest parts of the world like Antarctica? Yes. Would I go there twice? No.


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 8, 2012)

Id call that pretty dedicated 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL it's tripod tracks if you ask me...


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2012)

Soulz3urn3lack said:


> LOL it's tripod tracks if you ask me...



Naw it can't be - I mean not unless -- it was walking itself?!?!?!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

Must be a Nikon seeing how its working in that brutal temp. Juat sayin'


----------



## cooksnj (Mar 8, 2012)

nope


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 9, 2012)

Very cool. Any other shots? For all we know he's 10 yards from a highway or a Starbucks!


----------



## KenC (Mar 9, 2012)

Josh220 said:


> Very cool. Any other shots? For all we know he's 10 yards from a highway or a Starbucks!



It would be worth photoshopping one in just for laughs!

Looks like too much for me unless there actually was a coffee shop or diner nearby.


----------



## Frequency (Mar 9, 2012)

...and finally you have it....a human figure in your frame... i am really impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 9, 2012)

Josh220 said:


> Very cool. Any other shots? For all we know he's 10 yards from a highway or a Starbucks!



lol............


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 9, 2012)

yes I am that dedicated!  Nothing better than being freezing cold miles from civilization, just you and your camera.


----------



## MReid (Mar 9, 2012)

Bunny tracks.
Hard core photography. If it were mine I would crop the bottom part off to the top of the big footprint right in the middle bottom.
Excellent shot as is.


----------



## invisible (Mar 9, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Must be a Nikon seeing how its working in that brutal temp. Juat sayin'


This photo was taken indeed with a Nikon. The photo he was trying to make... didn't work out (he's a Canon shooter).



Josh220 said:


> Very cool. Any other shots?


Here's one: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/274665-sunset-over-frozen-lake.html



Josh220 said:


> For all we know he's 10 yards from a highway or a Starbucks!


 The closest Starbucks is about 2 hours away  The closest anything is about 30-40 minutes away 



Frequency said:


> ...and finally you have it....a human figure in your frame... i am really impressed :thumbsup:


I'll do my best not to do it again 



spacefuzz said:


> Nothing better than being freezing cold miles from civilization, just you and your camera.


I don't know if you're serious or not. I actually agree with everything you said, although I don't HAVE to be in the freezing cold 



MReid said:


> If it were mine I would crop the bottom part off to the top of the big footprint right in the middle bottom.


That crop might definitely work. But... this was just a snapshot that I thought turned out cool. I didn't really put too much effort into post-processing it, and don't expect to put any more 

Thanks all for your comments!


----------



## Demers18 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice work as usual Federico!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## invisible (Mar 10, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> Nice work as usual Federico!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you, sir.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 10, 2012)

Funny thing...  if you scaled the photographer down to say, 1/4 size, it would still work.  

Frederico, great image, as always!


----------



## invisible (Mar 11, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Funny thing...  if you scaled the photographer down to say, 1/4 size, it would still work.
> 
> Frederico, great image, as always!


Thanks very much! I hadn't thought about the scale thing that you mention, but it makes sense.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 11, 2012)

Is that photographer mounted into the image?

The coldest I shot in was -40°C and strong wind this winter. Almost lost two fingers when changing lenses


----------



## invisible (Mar 11, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> Is that photographer mounted into the image?
> 
> The coldest I shot in was -40°C and strong wind this winter. Almost lost two fingers when changing lenses


Hey Alex, long time no see! No, the photographer is not mounted into the image (I wouldn't even know how to do it). I regularly shoot in the minus twenties (Celsius) in the winter. The coldest I've shot so far was around -30°C. It's fun when you lose fingers or even a limb to frostbite, no?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 11, 2012)

invisible said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> > Is that photographer mounted into the image?The coldest I shot in was -40°C and strong wind this winter. Almost lost two fingers when changing lenses
> ...


It is certainly no fun, and this time it was rather close to serious damage to my fingers. I had quite some luck I did react quickly. It took some time until I got the feeling back ... and then it took a loong time until the hammering pain went away Oh, and by the way, two Canons did very well for days at -40C  (and so do Nikons, I know) ... have not been around here for a long time indeed!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 11, 2012)

Dedicated? Oh yeah ... more than me! Brrrrr!


----------



## invisible (Mar 11, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> It is certainly no fun, and this time it was rather close to serious damage to my fingers. I had quite some luck I did react quickly. It took some time until I got the feeling back ... and then it took a loong time until the hammering pain went away


I know what you mean. Shooting in the extreme cold really tests the limits on one's thickheadedness: you know that you should not be doing it, and the risk is HIGH... but  even if you're a very responsible person  somehow you don't care...


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 11, 2012)

I still consider motorways more dangerous


----------



## invisible (Mar 11, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> I still consider motorways more dangerous


That's not even in question


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely shot! You continue to amaze!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 11, 2012)

invisible said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Must be a Nikon seeing how its working in that brutal temp. Juat sayin'
> ...



Thanks, I suspected it was a Nikon withstanding the brutal conditions but I was half messing around.  Incredible shot indeed!  =)


----------



## invisible (Mar 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Lovely shot! You continue to amaze!


Thank you, sir!



2WheelPhoto said:


> Thanks, I suspected it was a Nikon withstanding the brutal conditions but I was half messing around.


I was actually kidding  I couldn't care less about the brand of a camera


----------



## ahcigar1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I am that dedicated.  Gone out in scorching hot weather and freezing cold temps hiked for miles to get to some of my key spots for taking photos.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 12, 2012)

ahcigar1 said:


> Yes I am that dedicated.  Gone out in scorching hot weather and freezing cold temps hiked for miles to get to some of my key spots for taking photos.



That is the way it is supposed to be


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 12, 2012)

invisible said:


> spacefuzz said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing better than being freezing cold miles from civilization, just you and your camera.
> ...


----------



## Helen B (Mar 12, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> A few weeks ago I was up in the sierras near Mt Whitney 7 miles from the trail head, 30 mph winds, below 0 (F) with wind, up an hour before dawn trying to get some good shots.  My boots froze solid and nearly got frostbite on my toes.



It sounds like you need better boots if you had problems in such mild conditions. What were you wearing?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 12, 2012)

Helen B said:


> spacefuzz said:
> 
> 
> > A few weeks ago I was up in the sierras near Mt Whitney 7 miles from the trail head, 30 mph winds, below 0 (F) with wind, up an hour before dawn trying to get some good shots.  My boots froze solid and nearly got frostbite on my toes.
> ...



You can freeze your toes in any kind of boots if you just stand in the cold for long enough, even the best KAMIK boots do not help below -30°C if you wait for long enough and do not move.


Anyway, nice to see you around Helen


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 12, 2012)

Helen B said:


> spacefuzz said:
> 
> 
> > A few weeks ago I was up in the sierras near Mt Whitney 7 miles from the trail head, 30 mph winds, below 0 (F) with wind, up an hour before dawn trying to get some good shots. My boots froze solid and nearly got frostbite on my toes.
> ...



I have mountaineering boots, waterproof leather. two pairs of wool socks as well.  The trouble was snowshoeing the day before, it got up to a balmy 38 degrees which made the snow soft and my boots wet.  They sat in the test vestibule overnight and by morning were frozen.  Since it was below freezing even in the tent, not much could have been done about it unfortunately.


----------



## Helen B (Mar 12, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> I have mountaineering boots, *waterproof leather*. two pairs of wool socks as well.  The trouble was snowshoeing the day before, it got up to a balmy 38 degrees which made the snow soft and my boots wet.  They sat in the test vestibule overnight and by morning were frozen.  Since it was below freezing even in the tent, not much could have been done about it unfortunately.



There you go. "Waterproof leather" - no such thing. I love leather climbing and ski-mountaineering boots (particularly Galibier's various classics - Fitzroy, Super RDs, Saussois) for the summer but I would never wear leather boots in the winter any more. I switched to the famous Koflach Ultras in '82 - they are still one of the best winter boots there ever were in my opinion - and they kept my feet warm in the Himalayan winter, even when standing around on belay. You can leave the outers outside your bivvi bag and still get them on in the morning when it is minus 40. The inners stay with you to dry out overnight, which they do easily if you choose your inners well - though they are only likely to be damp from sweat most of the time. It's 30 years since I woke up to plastic double boots for winter: since then Koflach, Garmont and Dynafit boots have all been great for me. Now Scarpa have restarted production of Koflachs.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh absolutely....but I'm also spoiled. I like a nice warm studio and not having to be outdoors.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 12, 2012)

Helen B said:


> I have mountaineering boots, *waterproof leather*. two pairs of wool socks as well. The trouble was snowshoeing the day before, it got up to a balmy 38 degrees which made the snow soft and my boots wet. They sat in the test vestibule overnight and by morning were frozen. Since it was below freezing even in the tent, not much could have been done about it unfortunately.



Well they are waterproof, and they are leather.  The leather gets wet, my feet stay dry. Done lots of water walking in them as well.  

wish I had a $500 pair of awesome mountaineering boots, need to sell more photos though...


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 12, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> > I have mountaineering boots, *waterproof leather*. two pairs of wool socks as well. The trouble was snowshoeing the day before, it got up to a balmy 38 degrees which made the snow soft and my boots wet. They sat in the test vestibule overnight and by morning were frozen. Since it was below freezing even in the tent, not much could have been done about it unfortunately.
> ...



Leather boots have seams, and seams may break once wet and then freezing. happened to a pair of mine.

I really cold climate I agree with Helen, you need separate inner boots which you can take out for drying. But I disagree that there is any kind of boot you will never get cold feet in


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 12, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> spacefuzz said:
> 
> 
> > Helen B said:
> ...



Yes I know that they will not last forever, but for the moment they are the most comfortable pair of boots I have ever had.  I got a slightly beefier set of mountaineering boots (also leather) from the REI used gear sale this past weekend for $35 so will give those a try. 

I have heard wonderful things from everyone who has used the plastic boots with liners, I will get a pair eventually.  Until then, I wont let it keep me out of the back country!


----------



## IByte (Mar 12, 2012)

I would be dedicated if were not for the weightlifting, martial arts, and computer technology.  That stuff is amaaaaazing M_{O.O}_M; but I do appreciate the art and the photographers who make National Geographic possible total :thumbup: .


----------

